# PROPUESTAS PARA CONCURSO DE FOTOGRAFÌA URBANA Y/O ARQUITECTURA



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

J3R3MY said:


> Yo me animo! :banana:


No esperaba menos de ti.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Lia_01 said:


> FUENTE DE AGUA EN EL PARQUE DE LA RESERVA EN SANTA BEATRIZ, ME GUSTÓ MUCHO ESTA FOTO PORQUE EL AGUA PARECE DE CRISTAL.


Esta foto es genial... pero hay que hacerla mas chica y editarla para que se pueda apreciar bien al abrir la pàgina.

Ademàs ponerle el nombre de la foto (es decir ubicaciòn o de que se trata)

Gracias Lia..


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Quien mas se anima !!!

SkyPiura, Perupd, Libidito, Manolito, Rafo18, Cesstenn tu no puedes faltar a la cita ! Alex-nj, la mismísima Vane, Carlos U, Lúcuma y Lía, fotógrafas de lujo, donde están !!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> Quien mas se anima !!!
> 
> SkyPiura, Perupd, Libidito, Manolito, Rafo18, Cesstenn tu no puedes faltar a la cita ! Alex-nj, *la mismísima Vane*, Carlos U, Lúcuma y Lía, fotógrafas de lujo, donde están !!!



A puxa no se vale!!!! yo soy cualquier cosa menos fotógrafa y editar en phoshop??? soy un cerapio a la izquierda.

Para muestra un botòn


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Aja !!!! Muy bien, tus fotos no están nada mal, y entras a participar con buen material, a ver anímate a poner alguna otra más donde también se enfoque principalmente perfil urbano. Yo se que tienes tus buenas fotos, mas la intención, vale mil !!! (Las del museo que fuiste en Lima, puede ser... bueno ya no te soplo más)


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> Aja !!!! Muy bien, tus fotos no están nada mal, y entras a participar con buen material, a ver anímate a poner alguna otra más donde también se enfoque principalmente perfil urbano. Yo se que tienes tus buenas fotos, mas la intención, vale mil !!! (Las del museo que fuiste en Lima, puede ser... bueno ya no te soplo más)


(shhu ya pues no me hagas zancadilla ah.... mira que luego ponen sus fotos los genios del foro y me dejan como hormiguita )

Ehhh mas???? que no hago suficiente roche con esas dos???


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Aun no! Echale nomás, asi provocamos a los genios fotógrafos y el thread se anima ! (Por anticipado se agradece el sacrificio !!! j/k)


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Abuuu ya me maree! Osea solo fotos que muestren el desarrollo arquitectonico de las ciudades? o muestras de cultura y gente como las que posteo Vane? entonces las de paisajes no entran?  

En la noche en mi casa verè que puedo postear  creo q de Lima es lo q menos tengo xD


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

wau ke buen concurso :banana: tbn quiero participar  pero sera mañana xP tengo ke buscar entre mis fotos si por ahi hay alguna bonita xP jeje


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Esperare a que todos pongan


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Imanolsoliman said:


> Esperare a que todos pongan


Bueno, casi todos...

Chéveres tus últimas fotos Vane, el Gran Corso de Wong cada vez está mejor.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

kaMetZa said:


> Abuuu ya me maree! Osea solo fotos que muestren el desarrollo arquitectonico de las ciudades? o muestras de cultura y gente como las que posteo Vane? entonces las de paisajes no entran?
> 
> En la noche en mi casa verè que puedo postear  creo q de Lima es lo q menos tengo xD


Si tienen todos razón con las confusiones:

Las fotos deben ser de cuatro tipos: 

Urbanas... donde se ve nuestra gente y el entorno de las ciudades con su interacciòn con los edificios y zonas regeneradas....

Arquitectónicas... en donde se muestre avance de arquitectura, bien especìfica y con detalles incluso ... o sea proyectos que de verdad tengan buen diseño y la altura no importa tanto.. mas bien diseño y modernidad.

Paisajes y gente... diario vivir... paisajes muy propios... que denoten diario vivir .. es decir parques, zonas protegidas, zoológicos o áreas que muestren nuestra ciudad y la interacciòn de nuestra gente.

Toda fotografia debe poder verse bien en la pantalla y en el post... no hacerlas tan grandes y no seguir mi mal ejemplo... mejorarlas a su estilo personal.

Gracias chicos.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Imanolsoliman said:


> Esperare a que todos pongan


Perfecto!!!!!!:cheers:


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

J Block said:


> Bueno, casi todos...
> 
> Chéveres tus últimas fotos Vane, el Gran Corso de Wong cada vez está mejor.


Entonces mejor no participare... si todos no pueden participar,lo mejor, es no hacerlo yo tambien .


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Aqui algunas fotos que tengo producto de mis viajes, a ver si asi los demas se animan a postear tambien  

Plaza de Armas de Catacaos - Piura









Paseo de las Musas - Chiclayo









Catedral de Nuevo Chimbote - Ancash









El Valle del Mantaro - Junin









Uhm ojala gusten  Luego busco mas..


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

skyperu34 said:


> Quien mas se anima !!!
> 
> SkyPiura, Perupd, Libidito, Manolito, Rafo18, Cesstenn tu no puedes faltar a la cita ! *Alex-nj*, la mismísima Vane, Carlos U, Lúcuma y Lía, fotógrafas de lujo, donde están !!!


Oh no pensaba que se acordaban de mi  bueno el problema en mi caso es que yo no estoy en Peru por ahora si no con mucho gusto tomaria fotos, en lo que aporto al foro es con temas y fotos sacadas del internet etc.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Imanolsoliman said:


> Entonces mejor no participare... si todos no pueden participar,lo mejor, es no hacerlo yo tambien .


No ps, tú tienes que participar. Tus fotos están entre las mejores del foro. Aquí nadie tiene la culpa de que todos no puedan participar. 

Espero ver tus fotos en éste thread.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

J Block said:


> No ps, tú tienes que participar. Tus fotos están entre las mejores del foro. Aquí nadie tiene la culpa de que todos no puedan participar.
> 
> *Espero ver tus fotos en éste thread*.


^^

Yo tambien  imanolsoliman uno de los mejores fotografos de Incascraper, como tambien Eden, Juan1912, LIA, Lucuma, entre otros.


----------



## OmarPERU (Jun 25, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> Aqui algunas fotos que tengo producto de mis viajes, a ver si asi los demas se animan a postear tambien
> 
> ...El Valle del Mantaro - Junin
> 
> ...


Hey! esta es mi tierra!!! :cheers:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Si, creo que Orcotuna queda cerca de donde tome esa foto no? Muy bonita tu tierra


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

^^Esa ultima foto de Juan1912 esta muy buena kay:


----------



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

Juan1912 said:


> Aqui van mis dos fotos (no sé si es el tamaño adecuado pero ahi van)


*donde tomaste esta foto ? esta perfecta !!!!!!*


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

VANE PREGUNTA PREGUNTUOSA,SOLO FOTOS DEL PERÚ O DE TODAS PARTES Y LUGARES DEL MUNDO.


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

kaMetZa said:


> Vas ganando el concurso mantequilla Catequil xD
> Me gusta la 2da foto


:bowtie: gracias!!! 

Esperamos las tuyas KaMetZa.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

ENRIQUE DANIEL said:


> VANE PREGUNTA PREGUNTUOSA,SOLO FOTOS DEL PERÚ O DE TODAS PARTES Y LUGARES DEL MUNDO.


****... solo del Perù y de todas las ciudades posibles.... 

Luego hago otro thread que estoy pensando seriamente... de fotos de foristas que vivimos en el extranjero mostrándose junto algo que represente el Perú...

Estoy formulàndolo bien para ver si hacemos un Perù en el mundo...


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Con que le puedo poner esos marcos a mi fotos?


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

J3R3MY said:


> Con que le puedo poner esos marcos a mi fotos?


Con Photoshop! Y si no sabes usarlo, con Paint


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Vane de Rosas said:


> ****... solo del Perù y de todas las ciudades posibles....
> 
> Luego hago otro thread que estoy pensando seriamente... de fotos de foristas que vivimos en el extranjero mostrándose junto algo que represente el Perú...
> 
> Estoy formulàndolo bien para ver si hacemos un Perù en el mundo...


Me parece una muy buena idea.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> Aqui van mis dos fotos (no sé si es el tamaño adecuado pero ahi van)


Me encantan tus fotos Juanete!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! la del paisaje me mata està increible...

La Benavides se ve alucinante .... excelentes fotos.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Sky??? no colabores con el centralismo... postea tus fotos ya!


Si Vane, no pude estos días por estar muy ocupado trabajando, pero de hecho todo esta listo para postear mis humildes fotitos este fin de semana donde recién dispondré de tiempo...

Un saludote mi Vane !:cheers:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

La primera foto está increible, debo admitir que me fascina.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> Aqui van mis dos fotos (no sé si es el tamaño adecuado pero ahi van)


Uffff orgamovisual!!!!!:Ñ Las dos están muy bonitas, díficil de superar =D


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Pero porque sacas a si las de cajamarca(a blanco y negro)si en su color natural son bonitas como si fueran de oro


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Diego tiene razón--Catequil, tus fotos 'bañadas en oro' de Cajamarca estaban preciosas...las que posteaste aquí también están buenas, pero las otras se veían mucho más vistosas.


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

OMG

Juan tus fotos están de sacarse el sombrero, muy buenas!


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> Aqui van mis dos fotos (no sé si es el tamaño adecuado pero ahi van)


:shocked: wau juan la segunda foto es super mega buena


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

..........










Podre una mas? xD


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

*Me acuerdo de ésa*

Genial, Manuel. No creo que haya límites de fotos, pero a ver qué dice el resto de la gente. Creo que necesitan título y hay que achicarlas un poco (según lo que leí en las instrucciones de Vane).

Saludos... 



Imanolsoliman said:


> ..........
> 
> 
> Podre una mas? xD


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Gracias por sus comentarios. Saludos :cheers:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Imanol!!! Me rindo! Qué buena tu foto! La mostré a mis amigos y todos se quedaron tontos, peor cuando les conte el método del fantasmita xD :lol:

Pd. Con tu permiso  ya la bajé para mi colección!


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Chèveres las fotos... *


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Yo participo con estas 4 fotitos...

Cuando viajé a Huaraz.... Al fondo el Huascarán










Por el Cañon del Pato, antes de pasar por Huallanca, norte del Callejón de Huaylas...










En total conté 56 túneles en este largo trecho...











Acompañados por el Río Santa, ya en el límite La Libertad - Ancash...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Y por supuesto una foto de Trujillo, pero ninguna clásica, sino una panorámica ! Av. Húsares de Junín al centro !!!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

¡La foto del Huascarán me matooooooó!!!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Sky una preguntita xD en esa foto del Huascarán se puede ver el pedazo que se salió y ocasionó el aluvión sobre Yungay? Siempre me han dicho que se puede ver, pero para algunas cosas soy taba  y no veo!! :lol:


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Buenisimas las fotos de Juan1912, y la foto del iluminado de Imanolsoliman tambien


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

Arequipa:










Una de las tipicas calles de Yanahuara:










Parte del hermoso valle del Colca:


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

^^Increíbles fotos, Gonzalo, sobre todo la última...¡wowwww!


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Que bien! el concurso se descentraliza!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Bonita la campiña arequipeña, ojalá no la sigan urbanizando.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Otras dos imágenes, 

esta la tome´con manuel en la punta hace más de un año











Y esta otra, hace poco


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

^^^^buenísimas!!!


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> Otras dos imágenes,
> 
> esta la tome´con manuel en la punta hace más de un año
> 
> ...


el de lap unta esta bravazo :banana: buen angulo


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

La ultima de Juan parece sacada de revista... alucinante!!!
Y la del Valle del Colca me dejo :drool:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

*FOTOS POR CATEGORÌA*

PAISAJES

KAMETZA
(yo te reduje la foto sorry)

*JUNIN*










Juan1912
*LIMA/LA PUNTA*




























skyperu34

* Huaraz.... El Huascarán*










*Cañon del Pato, Callejón de Huaylas...*










En total conté 56 túneles en este largo trecho...









gonzalo12345 

(Por fis gonzalo redùceme las dos fotos)

*AREQUIPA *










*VALLE DEL COLCA*


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

*URBANISMO*

SUGARRW

*AREQUIPA*


















Lía_ 01

*LIMA: PARQUE DE LA RESERVA*









KAMETZA

*PIURA*










*CHICLAYO: Paseo de las musas*











Eden

*Lima*



















CATEQUIL

*Cajamarca*










Gonzalo12345

*Arequipa*


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

*DESARROLLO ARQUITECTÒNICO*

TRICMETWICE17

*LIMA*










Soundmaster










Juan1912

*Lima*


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

*Perù maravilloso*

CATEDRAL DE NUEVO CHIMBOTE: ANCASH










Imanolsoliman

*Lima*




























Canelita










Eden

*LIMA*










*CAJAMARCA*


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

*PANORÀMICAS*

SOUNDMASTER

*LIMA*










TRICKMETWICE17

*LIMA*










skyperu34

*TRUJILLO*










Gonzalo12345

*AREQUIPA*


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Bueno yo participo con estas


----------

